# HELP! Upgrade series 2 HD



## lfloyd (Nov 25, 2006)

My TCD540080 recently froze on me a few times. After reading other postings, I determined it was likely a bad hd. I downloaded MFS Tools 2.0 and followed directions on step 10A. I ran "mfsbackup -aqo - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -xpi - /dev/hda /dev/hdb". The original drive was a Maxtor I jumpered from CS to master. The new drive is a Seagate 250GB that was jumpered as master. The process ran successfully according to the screen (about 4 hrs), and I CNTR/ALT/DEL to shut down the Linux, then shut off PC and removed HD. Upon plugging the new drive into Tivo, it seems to spin up the drive but nothing boots. I have tried the Seagate on all jumper settings and without jumpers. I saw something about needing the TIVOMad floppy to adjust "runideturbo=false", but I don't know if that applies and I cannot find the TIVOMad disk anywhere, all links to it seem to be broken. Please help, I'm lost w/out TIVO!


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

try using these instructions: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

You should use either the weaknees referenced boot CD or the ptvupgrade.com boot cd.

It appears that on your restore, you specified two drives, but you only have one new drive.


----------



## lfloyd (Nov 25, 2006)

Downloaded software, but when booting to it, it is hanging on my original tivo drive and saying hdc:spurious 8259a interrupt: IRQ7. I am guessing this has something to do with possible bad sectors on my original tivo hd. If it is not possible to copy entire contents of original Tivo (still my preference), is there a way to just copy the Tivo OS and settings?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Make sure that any external devices are removed from the computer (all USB devices particularly). You should only need the keyboard and monitor connected to the computer.

If you are having problems with the Weaknees boot CD, try the ptvupgrade.com boot CD.


----------



## lfloyd (Nov 25, 2006)

I have the mfs tools 2 and weakness boot cds. I was hoping to not have to buy the ptvupgrade disc only to find it doesn't work. Is there anything else I can try. When booting to the weaknees cd, it shows my new drive having all of the partitions. hda: (TIVO_DRIVER_MAGIC) [tivo] hda1 hda2 hda3, etc. to hda16. I had previously used the mfs2 disc and ran the command listed in my original post. Is the a way to see if the new drive is bootable, and if it isn't can I fix it, what about the runideturbo thing?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Use the free ptvupgrade LBA48 boot disk. The provide it free on their web site.

Much of what you are reading is pretty old info. The weaknees instructions are up to date. You should be able to do a backup unless your drive has permanent errors.

It also would help if you poseted the exact command you used to get the error message that you listed.

You could try the dd_rescue method of copying the drive if mfstools fails.


----------

